# Roxy :) 3 months



## carbel25 (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## carbel25 (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

shes super cute!


----------



## carbel25 (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## carbel25 (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank you so much! She honestly has opened my eyes to the breed. Before having her I was blinded by not enough knowledge, and just ignorance of my own. You (Roxy) and this forum have opened my eyes. My husbands as well. Never in a million years did I ever think I would own a pit. But I am glad we decided to keep her. 

Training is going good, she is ahead of the game so I find it really boring and she don't really want to preform for the teacher. I am thinking about paying for a personal trainer.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

they really are extremely eager to please and super intelligent. Just takes the right person with the necessary drive and tools to effectively communicate what you want out of them to make a great dog.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Shes adorable


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aww what an adorable pup


----------



## carbel25 (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank you ladies


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Aw she is just adorable
I miss my girl being that small...kind of lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carbel25 (Feb 7, 2014)

It is crazy how fast they grow. She is already 32 pounds


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

That's funny, my girl is exactly double that.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carbel25 (Feb 7, 2014)

My husband and I always wonder how big she will actually be. I hope she is as beautiful as your dog


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

great pictures! She rocks! Love the spot on her head


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

carbel25 said:


> My husband and I always wonder how big she will actually be. I hope she is as beautiful as your dog


She will be beautiful I still wonder how big my girl will get too, her growth has definitely slowed down a lot though.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carbel25 (Feb 7, 2014)

How old is your sweet girl? She sure is pretty, and has a face that could get me to give her anything lol


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

carbel25 said:


> How old is your sweet girl? She sure is pretty, and has a face that could get me to give her anything lol


She will turn 9 months old exactly a week from today. It's crazy how much she has changed! When she was little she looked like the dam, but now she looks a lot like the sire. She has been known to get some extra treats from my husband with that face lol, and she does this face when you say no that makes it really hard for him

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaytypes (Jan 5, 2012)

Absolutely adorable! !


----------



## carbel25 (Feb 7, 2014)

TeamCourter said:


> She will turn 9 months old exactly a week from today. It's crazy how much she has changed! When she was little she looked like the dam, but now she looks a lot like the sire. She has been known to get some extra treats from my husband with that face lol, and she does this face when you say no that makes it really hard for him
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I can see why  I am curious if Roxy should weigh as much as she does? Is 32lbs normal at 15 weeks/3months


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Bully breeds come in all shapes and sizes depending on the breed make up. Mastiff and American Bulldog crosses are often large dogs. American Bullies can be large dogs as well and mixes there of. AmStaffs and American Pit bull Terriers are smaller dogs under 55lbs usually.


----------



## carbel25 (Feb 7, 2014)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Bully breeds come in all shapes and sizes depending on the breed make up. Mastiff and American Bulldog crosses are often large dogs. American Bullies can be large dogs as well and mixes there of. AmStaffs and American Pit bull Terriers are smaller dogs under 55lbs usually.


I am pretty sure Roxy is a mix. Her mom looked just like her more blue than white (never seen her) and her dad looks like this


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

carbel25 said:


> I can see why  I am curious if Roxy should weigh as much as she does? Is 32lbs normal at 15 weeks/3months


Well it just depends on what she is actually mixed with, bully breeds range in size like Coach said. As long as she doesn't look over weight I would say she is fine. My records say that Gem was 31 lbs at 15 weeks, that was before she became a chunk and had to put her on a diet.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carbel25 (Feb 7, 2014)

See recently Roxy hasn't been as hungry. She don't like eating from her bowl, we have to play games with her food to get her to eat. I have read that you should feed your puppy in 3 times a day, is this accurate? She seems to be a grazer. She won't eat one whole serving at one sitting. Just feel like I am doing something wrong. Any advice or help is appreciated


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I feed 3 meals a day until 6 months, and then switch to feeding 2 meals a day (the amount stayed the same though). Maybe she just doesn't need quite as much as you are giving her.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

TeamCourter said:


> I feed 3 meals a day until 6 months, and then switch to feeding 2 meals a day (the amount stayed the same amount). Maybe she just doesn't need quite as much as you are giving her.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yep! That's what I was thinking.

Carbel how much are you giving Roxy at each feeding and what do you feed her?

Mobile.....at the moment.


----------



## carbel25 (Feb 7, 2014)

See on the back of the bag it says 2.5 to 4 cups. So I try to aim for 3 cups. I feel like that is a lot of food for her.


----------



## carbel25 (Feb 7, 2014)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Yep! That's what I was thinking.
> 
> Carbel how much are you giving Roxy at each feeding and what do you feed her?
> 
> Mobile.....at the moment.


I feed her Organix puppy. And usually one cup at each feeding (3 times a day) but most of the time she wants us to sit by her or sprinkle her food on the floor. Or like today she pawed the bowl flinging food everywhere and then walked off....TURD


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Try cutting back her food a bit... perhaps 1/4 cup each feeding, to start. Whatever she doesn't eat, pick up, and give it back to her at the next feeding, but don't anything to it. Perhaps try getting her to be a bit more active during the day, playing outside, going for walks, mental exercises, etc. and see if that doesn't help to increase her appetite some. You don't have to follow the directions on the bag... that's merely a suggestion. You tailor the amount of each feeding for what suits your dog's individual needs.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Try cutting back her food a bit... perhaps 1/4 cup each feeding, to start. Whatever she doesn't eat, pick up, and give it back to her at the next feeding, but don't anything to it. Perhaps try getting her to be a bit more active during the day, playing outside, going for walks, mental exercises, etc. and see if that doesn't help to increase her appetite some. You don't have to follow the directions on the bag... that's merely a suggestion. You tailor the amount of each feeding for what suits your dog's individual needs.


Great suggestions given here for you to try...I was feeding my girl by the bag and her calorie intake made her start growing to fast, which gave her a bone condition called pano. She eats 2 cups a day now.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carbel25 (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the info. Now just to convince the husband that she doesn't need that much food. Lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha! Its okay for your pup to have a bit of fluff to her but when she's showing you she doesn't need to eat that much by leaving food, then its time to cut back. She's telling you she's full, explain it to him like that.

Mobile.....at the moment.


----------



## carbel25 (Feb 7, 2014)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Haha! Its okay for your pup to have a bit of fluff to her but when she's showing you she doesn't need to eat that much by leaving food, then its time to cut back. She's telling you she's full, explain it to him like that.
> 
> Mobile.....at the moment.


I plan on it! I don't want her hurt and this is something I can control  thanks again for all the advice. I am new to this puppy thing since our last puppy we had was 9 years ago


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey, that's what we're here for.

Mobile.....at the moment.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*Roxy*

I saw the pictures of Roxy and...well...she's ok  ...but she would be a lot BETTER looking if SHE HAD KISSES FROM ME!!!!:love2::love2:
OO She is so cute! that face...!! Give her lots of kisses! She is really supper sweet and cute!
Welcome!


----------



## carbel25 (Feb 7, 2014)

bluefamily said:


> I saw the pictures of Roxy and...well...she's ok  ...but she would be a lot BETTER looking if SHE HAD KISSES FROM ME!!!!:love2::love2:
> 
> OO She is so cute! that face...!! Give her lots of kisses! She is really supper sweet and cute!
> 
> Welcome!


We give her LOTS and LOTS of kisses  but if you were to meet her she would kiss you back  she is the most loving puppy. Loves to nibble ears when excited too lol


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

How has meal time been going for Roxy since the change?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

carbel25,

Roxy couldn't be any cuter. Thank you for sharing the pictures with us.

Joe


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

My boy when he was younger never seemed interested in his food. Now he's a fat ass and loves meal times. But as a young puppy he felt like if he ate he'd be missing out on something

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gumbo1 (Sep 1, 2012)

A personal trainer is a great way to go. The money spent will benefit you and your wonderful pup for a lifetime!


----------



## carbel25 (Feb 7, 2014)

TeamCourter said:


> How has meal time been going for Roxy since the change?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It is going better! She seems to get distracted easily though and don't want to finish. I just offer it to her later. She was spayed on the 17th (which I thought it was to early, husband didn't) so she is in the cone of shame. If you dare enter the cone prepare to be kissed to death  thank you for asking


----------



## carbel25 (Feb 7, 2014)

jttar said:


> carbel25,
> 
> Roxy couldn't be any cuter. Thank you for sharing the pictures with us.
> 
> Joe


Thank you


----------

